# Question on number of apps per person for a cocktail party.



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

How many apps would you estimate per person for a cocktail party? Example of the items offered are going to be crab balls, brochette, scallop mouse in parmesan cups, Thai shrimp, basically one or 2 bite finger food.

I am going to price each item and let the client order amounts, but I would like to be able to suggest a count of items per person and be able to not just pull it out of my you know what.

Thanks all


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Ratio of men to women? Ages?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

is there dinner, how long is the event, are they coming from somewhere else, what time.....all go into the mix to sus out volume


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Cocktail party, no dinner.  Time is 4 or 5, not set yet.  Most/all will be local.  Event will be 2 hours.


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Guest list is not set.  Figure all adult, gender split 50-50, age 40's to 60's.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Hmm, I'm thinking 8-10 per person per hour since it's edging up on dinner.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

5-7pm you are feeding them dinner......heavy aps 

passed or stationary? My personal preference has always been to have a mix.  Passed you regulate the food easier.

If you are pricing in the $2-5 a piece per ap 8-10 per hour per person, 2 hours. is a very pricey cocktail party.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Mix expensive with inexpensive  I figure 4 per hour, if they know that dinner is next.  Men 2 1/2 - 3 drinks pp  woman  1 1/2 - 21/2 drinks pp wine included


----------

